# Finally time for my story. The bad and the ugly.



## Trbofly (Mar 20, 2012)

I have been holding this story close to my heart for a few weeks. Now that I am coming to terms with this, I feel ready to talk about it. 

I am a TTRS owner. I honestly love the car and have had an absolute blast with it. It hasn't been without problems though.

In the first 200 miles, I dropped the drive shaft. The center joint exploded at a medium launch and left me stranded. Audi repaired the car in about two weeks, most of which was spent waiting for it to ship. 

Early this year, due in part to a horrible parking lot design, and part to my poor attention, I high sided said car. After which I had a horrible rattle. Turns out I popped the exhaust out of its rubber hangers and it was quickly fixed. No problem. 

Now, the ugly. Two weeks ago I pulled my car out of my work parking lot. Seeing traffic coming, I gunned it. No warm up, no mercy. Immediately afterwards, my car was running rough. Thinking it was a bad coil pack after speaking with the dealer over the phone, I proceeded to drive it into the shop. The car died as I pulled in. 

The next day I received word that it wasn't a coil pack. Rather, the rings on the number 1 piston somehow broke off and severely gouged my block. No compression. Crap. 

Well, the service group has always been pretty cool with me, but they had already sent the CPU data over to Germany by the time they called me. With the original thought of it being a bad coil pack, I didn't call in the troops to remap my CPU. So, now Audi has denied my warranty claim to the tune of $16k. 

What a bad set of circumstances. 

Not willing to give Audi any additional money, my vehicle is now at a very qualified tuner. By tomorrow I should have pictures of the damage and a better understanding if it can be repaired. Perhaps it can be bored over, or sleeved. Hell, I may even end up with a 2.8L when all is said and done.

So. Hard to explain to the wife, but this is how it plays out. I am not going to discuss the tune I had on it besides that it was just a Stage 1 from one of the big 3. I honestly don't believe this was a fault of the tune, rather I should have warmed it up. 

So that's my story. I will update this thread with pictures of the engine and details of the repair. 

T.


----------



## OldKenzo (Aug 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear about all the troubles amigo. That is pretty awful luck!! Just curious- how many miles did you put on the car before tuning it? Did you break it in gently for the first 1000? Your mention of “medium launch” at 200 miles (which led to the drive shaft issue) sounds a bit aggressive to me.


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear your plight, indeed, _Lady Luck_ has picked on you unfairly it would seem. You have stopped me dead in my track and so deserve one of my long posts...

Good point about warming up the car - something rarely discussed though a valid point for all to note even on a very warm day the first few miles is always worth low RPMs to get oils circulating round the engine - it cannot be a bad thing doing so.

I would state seeking a 2nd opinion is not a bad thing as often that can yield a difference of opinion and here I can also share my plight less than 24-hrs after collecting mine back in 2009...;

A pigeon hit the passenger wing mirror and broke that off clean...whilst I was travelling at moderate speed...!

An Audi dealership diagnosed the fault - after stripping the door - as requiring a new door after doing the best they could to fit a replacement wing mirror and even with discount on labour I was still left with a £750 bill.

Anyway, the end result with the replacement was that the passenger mirror could not be operated fully thus was always not able to fully move to the correct position to allow me to view out of it properly and required me moving forward to see out correctly.

So it remained for 3-yrs with the promise that I will replace the door some day. 

Recently I lent the car to '_someone_' - yep you and you know who you are... - who shall remain nameless for now (Steve..oops...!) and he also damaged the same wing mirror. A replacement was bought and this time round I used a local VAG Specialist whom I had built up a relationship with since 2010 and they knew the car very well. I pointed out to them that the wing mirror was damaged back in 2009 and that replacement parts would be pointless so we might as well use the opportunity to replace the door as noted by the Audi dealership.

The VAG Specialist stripped the door down, as the Audi dealership had done, and came back with a different diagnosis - the dealer missed fitting a connecting rod hence the mirror was never aligned correctly and a replacement door was simply not necessary. The connectig rod was all of £12. 

Suffice to say, the replaced mirror functions correctly and closes and opens in time with the driver side now, something it did not do prior.

So I 2nd an independent opinion in your case as the diagnosis may reveal more - perhaps positive news...hopefully _Lady Luck_ will shine on you for the 2nd opinion.

Good Luck, you deserve it for sure.

William


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

I wouldn't fret too much I'm sure a good engine builder can rescue your engine. There isn't much scope for a big bore however so sadly no chance of turning the car into a 2.8.

Whilst your at it you might aswell do the rods and pistons with aftermarket ones ready for A big turbo kit.

All the best


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Thanks for sharing! Though I can't imagine rings break from lack of warm up. More realistically, knocking caused the failure (and that is most likely tune related). Don't be do quick to blame yourself.

A tune is always rolling the dice, since they can't complete the same level of testing that the OEM does, and they don't have sufficient engineering design data to determine how much margin is really there.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

I am very sorry for your misfortune. You are in it now and that sucks, but if possible, make the most out of it and do some building of the engine and maybe you will look back on this misfortune as part of a fun journey.


----------



## Trbofly (Mar 20, 2012)

I broke it in easy for the first 1k and tuned it at some point much later. 

I hope to get pictures back on the damage. I was told that the ring came off, but I don't know the full story. Audi only used a camera through the spark plug, so we are just getting the head off now. 

I will keep everyone up with information as I get it.


----------



## rockstar (Mar 8, 2000)

I'm really sorry to hear of the trouble. That sucks so much. 

On a side note I don't think naming the tune is bad. Simply saying I had xyz tune isn't saying they did it, but it's sort of like saying well after I started taking a med. I crapped my pants. It could be I had food poisoning though. People still want to know what med..so they can monitor carefully. 

Big three I guess would be apr, revo and either UM or GIAC?

Anyway if you're telling everyone what's going on. Give all the details. Especially if it was a tuner claiming their tune is undetectable when you clearly had ecu data uploaded. 

Again, I'm really sorry for the bummer of a situation. 

Also, you're freaking me out man!


----------



## gengo (May 13, 2013)

Rough. I gone through this, and it is EMOTIONALLY DRAINING! Hang in there, bud.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Trbofly said:


> I have been holding this story close to my heart for a few weeks. Now that I am coming to terms with this, I feel ready to talk about it.
> 
> I am a TTRS owner. I honestly love the car and have had an absolute blast with it. It hasn't been without problems though.
> 
> ...



Sorry for your troubles.

When you gunned it, how high did you rev the engine? Are we talking a brief stab of the throttle or banging off the gears at redline? How long had the car been running before you pulled out in traffic? 30 seconds? 2 minutes?

Sustained knock/preignition problems will be visible by damage to the piston tops, cylinder head, etc when the engine is tore down. If that type of damage is found, please post up what tune you had installed, as it could help others save their engines!

$16k is reasonable for a Hi-Po engine... a new 6.2L engine for a MB C63 is $42k!!!


----------



## Trbofly (Mar 20, 2012)

My last car was a C63, so glad didn't blow that. 

I gunned it 30 to 69 seconds after starting through two gears. Not redline, but close. 

We will see what the piston tops look like soon and I will let you all know how bad it is.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Issam at INA engineering can supply you with bits you need to rebuild the engine, he has supplied a few high horsepower builds in the UK now.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Again, in my opinion your ring failure was most likely either:

1) a legitimate hardware defect from the factory that should be covered by Audi, or more likely:

2) caused by a poor tune that used the wrong operating / calibration parameters in that cold engine situation (putting the engine in an unsafe operation state, knocking and destroying the rings).


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

Did they put a bore scope in the cylinder? I've seen no compression before but it was a hole in the piston or a broken valve. Ring lands can and do crack but there is still some compression. Rings themselves , I've never seen break without being caused by piston failure. Please post pictures when they take the head off. Good luck. Carl


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

Be very careful where do you go to build your engine. You may loose the OEM smooth idle, revving, ...


Poverty: How much costs the pistons, rods, ... and what else did you changed in yours ? Did you start the car and is it working ok?


----------



## Trbofly (Mar 20, 2012)

If anyone has a lead on pistons and rods, I would be interested. MLoba wants 50 days. 

The cylinder has been scoped and is currently being disassembled. It is indeed a ring failure and material went into the head. I should know more Monday.


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

Trbofly said:


> If anyone has a lead on pistons and rods, I would be interested. MLoba wants 50 days.
> 
> The cylinder has been scoped and is currently being disassembled. It is indeed a ring failure and material went into the head. I should know more Monday.


If material went into the head the piston had to crack .There is no way a piston ring can get on top of the piston without it breaking the piston. if it scored the cylinder you need a new block .you may want to consider looking for a salvage engine from a totaled car . Some thing just doesn't sound right. good luck carl


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

cipsony said:


> Be very careful where do you go to build your engine. You may loose the OEM smooth idle, revving, ...
> 
> 
> Poverty: How much costs the pistons, rods, ... and what else did you changed in yours ? Did you start the car and is it working ok?


No idea on price of rods and pistons as it was all packaged together with the rest if the build. My current spec is:

Engine Spec:- 

RaceDevelopments built
Full race engine build 
Balanced and blueprinted 
Superfinished crankshaft 
Gasflowed race spec cylinder head with valve seat modifications 
Bore block 
I-beam Rods 
Custom oversized pistons, high temp low friction coating 
Full Ferrea valvetrain 
ARP bolts

Turbokit:-

APR Stage 4
GTX3576R
Cast Inconel manifold
V-band connections
Tial valve


Gearbox:-

Superfinished Internals
Twin plate paddle clutch
Lightweight Single mass flywheel


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

carl44 said:


> If material went into the head the piston had to crack .There is no way a piston ring can get on top of the piston without it breaking the piston. if it scored the cylinder you need a new block .you may want to consider looking for a salvage engine from a totaled car . Some thing just doesn't sound right. good luck carl


Won't necessarily need a new block. How did the spark plugs look?


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

Poverty said:


> No idea on price of rods and pistons as it was all packaged together with the rest if the build. My current spec is:
> 
> Engine Spec:-
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty solid to me.
How much was the build of the engine including the parts then? (without the turbo, APR parts and gearbox)


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Dunno as I had damaged my cams and a few other bits from the overrev. A full race build isn't cheap, but not as expensive from race developments as you would think either.


----------



## madcowz (Jan 9, 2002)

Updates now that the head is off?


----------



## Trbofly (Mar 20, 2012)

*The saga continues*

Let me start out by saying that this has been an epic roller coaster ride of emotion and stress. 

Where we last left off, Audi had denied my warranty and I had sent my car over to an independent shop. The shops name was Wicked Motorsports, ad Mike was really accommodating. His team is extremely talented and he did a lot of research prior to touching the car. He found that the #1 cylinder was filled with oil after he removed the engine from the car and was in process of removing the components to get to the head. 

This morning, however, I received a call from Tim at Audi Auto Gallery. AAG has been my dealer of choice and is the location that originally looked at my car. To paraphrase the conversation, Tim said:

"We noticed your postings on one of the forums and we really appreciate that you took full responsibility for tuning the car and that you were honest with us. We also appreciated that you were a stand up guy and didn't bad mouth the dealership or Audi for the bad situation. Because of this, we called Audi of America and went to bat for you. We have the engine here for you and we will cover it under warranty"

First, let me say that this was completely unexpected. I have not petitioned them for information and I never mentioned my forum post. Audi Auto Gallery has always been great to me and has serviced and fixed my car on multiple occasions. John, Scott, and now Tim have always fought for my side and they were disappointed with the original ruling. I never would have expected this though. 

The Audi Auto Gallery truly went above and beyond on this and I highly recommend their dealership if you are within driving distance. The also handle Porsche, Lambo and other exotics. 

Audi America really stepped up on this too. Although I never held them at fault, they have absolutely gained a life customer at this point. 

So, the nice guys at Wicked Motorsports buttoned things up the best they could given the timing, and the car is being towed to AAG today for a new engine. (By Audi roadside assistance no less). 

I will let you know if anything changes. Whew.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Wow, that is quite the rollercoaster!

Bravo Audi! :thumbup:


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

311-in-337 said:


> Wow, that is quite the rollercoaster!
> 
> Bravo Audi! :thumbup:


+1


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

Wow, what a relief and really impressed with Audi and your dealership finally doing the right thing. 

I wonder what exactly caused the damage to #1.. Anyway glad to hear the good news and probably your checkbook too 


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trbofly (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah. I am stunned me impressed. 

Never got the head off to find the exact cause. I think it was ring failure as we did find material up in the heads.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Hats off to Audi, this is what we like to see. Don't burn your customers with light mods, or you will kill the VAG tuning scene, and subsequently lose a load of customers. Some people wouldn't buy VAG if they couldn't modify them and that needs to be realised.

Anyway again kudos!!!


----------



## Trbofly (Mar 20, 2012)

I wouldn't tune thinking this would be the outcome. It really is a lottery moment. 

And, best part.... No more sleeping on the couch.


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

congrats you dodged a bullet. im really interested what really happened and the cause. please share when you find out. carl


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Awesome move by AOA!

Great to hear!


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Trbofly said:


> I wouldn't tune thinking this would be the outcome. It really is a lottery moment.
> 
> And, best part.... No more sleeping on the couch.


Man that is one hell of a story and it is things like this that make customer service legends. Here are my takeaways.

1. Honesty is always best. The Audi people are people just like the rest of us. If you are good to them, they will likely be good to you. 

2. Every luxury car company is (or should be) selling truly great service. We could all purchase pefrectly good cars for half as much, but we did not. At least for me, part of my own justification for spending an unjustifiable amount of money on something I don't really need is that I enjoy the car and enjoy the service. 

3. Audi culture is rare. My experience with BMW was such a 180 from yours with Audi, it almost makes me cry!

4. The dollars they will spend on repairing you car is well worth the raving fans that it creates. 

5. If I blow my engine, I still don't expect Audi to fix it on their nickel, but it sure is nice to know that they might have some sympathy and help a fellow out!

6. Being nice is best most of the time. Imagine if you had "vented" on this forum and blamed everyone except yourself. Not only would we all have flamed you, but Audi would have sent you over the the Douche Bag BMW dealer to buy a 335i


----------



## Trbofly (Mar 20, 2012)

+1. Vey well said. 

I was raised to be accountable for my mistakes and I truly believe Karma comes back to you. Both good and bad. 

I think I owe a few cases of beer for the guys at the Auto Gallery. 

I seriously doubt I will find out the root cause when that engine is broken down. I think Germany is going to want it shipped as is. Bummer as I am extremely curious. 

I do have a picture of an empty engine bay and the backside of the motor if anyone needs to see it. Just let me know.


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

Trbofly said:


> +1. Vey well said.
> 
> I was raised to be accountable for my mistakes and I truly believe Karma comes back to you. Both good and bad.
> 
> ...


Are you going to tune again? carl


----------



## Trbofly (Mar 20, 2012)

Nope. I only get 1 get out of jail free card


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

Amazing story.
Even not tuned it still is one amazing car so enjoy it!


----------



## madcowz (Jan 9, 2002)

Very happy to hear this turned out the way it did. Could have gone either way. This sort of customer support reaffirms my intention to make my next vehicle an Audi when my current A3 goes.


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

Trbofly said:


> Nope. I only get 1 get out of jail free card


Smart man dont push your luck. What stage were you? carl


----------



## Trbofly (Mar 20, 2012)

Stage 1


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

[QU/OTE=Trbofly;82508675]Stage 1[/QUOTE]
APR? GIAC? thanks .carl


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

I have been following this thread, every enthusiasts nightmare... SO glad it is working out for you this way. Class rather than Ass can get you farther most of the time


----------



## Trbofly (Mar 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I have been following this thread, every enthusiasts nightmare... SO glad it is working out for you this way. Class rather than Ass can get you farther most of the time


+1


----------



## bonefish (Aug 8, 2006)

It's a feel good post.


----------



## Trbofly (Mar 20, 2012)

*Pictures*

Thought you guys might want some of my pictures. 

Of note,I don't see any damage to the turbo vanes. I was worried that metal went through there. 

I should get it back Wed. 

One last thing. I originally reported that the dealer found my posting on the forum. Turns out Audi America noticed it and actually called the dealer. Gets more amazing each day.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

carl44 said:


> [QU/OTE=Trbofly;82508675]Stage 1


 APR? GIAC? thanks .carl[/QUOTE]

X2?


----------



## Trbofly (Mar 20, 2012)

*Today is the day*

Engine should be installed and I finally get my baby back. Audi has been great throughout this ordeal and I am a very lucky guy.

Bummer I have to break it in again. .


----------



## rockstar (Mar 8, 2000)

Excellent news


----------



## Trbofly (Mar 20, 2012)

*The end*

Alright everyone. Here is the final piece and end to my story.

Many of you have asked what tune I was running on my motor, and I have skirted the question. Part of the reason was because I wanted to give the tuner the option to purchase my old CPU to help me recover some of my costs. 

I reached out to GIAC on the recommendation from the guys at Wicked Motorsports. I asked them if they would like to purchase my CPU as an act of good faith. Seeing as how I didn't mention their name throughout the process. This seemed like a logical step to me.

GIACs first response was quite negative, at first accusing me of blackmail. Ultimately, the told me to sell the CPU to someone else and they would waive the transfer cost. 

I thought about this for the last couple weeks, but ultimately I don't feel comfortable having someone go down the road of using the GIAC tune. Both Wicked and Audi mentioned there were signs of detonation. As per GIACs response, I have no proof that this was the cause of my motor blowing up, but it does leave a bad taste in my mouth. 

I had personally hoped for the trifecta of companies standing up and helping out their customer. Audi and the dealer were great so perhaps I had too much optimism when I contacted GIAC. I am disappointed, but they are a company and I can respect the decision they made. . 

I am now 600 miles on my new motor. From a tuning perspective I am done. I got off really lucky this time and my wallet can't take another hit.

I do have a spare ECU for sale if anyone is interested. You can leave it with the GIAC tune, or work with any other company and have it flashed. If anyone is interested, please let me know.

Thanks everyone for all your support.


----------



## primetime21 (Feb 14, 2013)

I had guessed Revo based on the few B8 motors they scattered... They would have been smart to pay for the ecu... This will get fun... Thanks for the honesty! Glad you got your car fixed...


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

primetime21 said:


> Thanks for the honesty!


^This..

Tell your story, there is nothing wrong with telling the truth.
You've never said anything bad about the tune, simply explaining the circumstances of your incident. 
Really glad AOA decided to take care of you, earned them lots of respect in the enthusiast's eyes.


----------



## primetime21 (Feb 14, 2013)

joneze93tsi said:


> ^This..
> 
> Tell your story, there is nothing wrong with telling the truth.
> You've never said anything bad about the tune, simply explaining the circumstances of your incident.
> Really glad AOA decided to take care of you, earned them lots of respect in the enthusiast's eyes.


Yep! And if they are truly reading this and op hadn't told them whose tune he ran, they know now!


----------



## Trbofly (Mar 20, 2012)

primetime21 said:


> Yep! And if they are truly reading this and op hadn't told them whose tune he ran, they know now!


Part of my deal with Audi was to be honest, so AOA knew the tuner from the start. I never would have thought Audi would be so giving and nice about it. Not that I ever had a bad experience. They simply weren't at fault. I tuned it with a full understanding of my warranty terms. 

I tell my story to whomever wants to listen as my only way of repaying AoA and Audi Auto Gallery.


----------



## Doctor 911 (Jan 8, 2013)

I think the beer would be appreciated. I do that for the motorcycle shop I get service at. Great story bro!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Trbofly said:


> Alright everyone. Here is the final piece and end to my story.
> 
> Many of you have asked what tune I was running on my motor, and I have skirted the question. Part of the reason was because I wanted to give the tuner the option to purchase my old CPU to help me recover some of my costs.
> 
> ...


No Stage 3 in your future??  Glad things ended well overall.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Blackmail = Asking for compensation in exchange for keeping quiet

You kept quiet without asking for anything and then merely asked if they wanted your ECU in exchange for a refund. Keeping quiet in the first place seems reasonable as your information was incomplete and GAIC had not yet weighed in on anything. 

I think you are on ethically solid ground.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

thank you for the full disclosure. As someone new to this entire scene I have not tuned my ecu because of the inherent risk associated with it and your exact situation. As someone still on the fence I greatly appreciate you being honest about your experience with the tune and the company. I am also thankful that AoA stepped up and took care of you. Huge thumbs up to them. This is my first Audi and actions like that will def make me consider giving them my business in the future. 

Glad you are back on the roads! Enjoy the hell out of one great car...even in stock format!


----------



## psabo (Oct 3, 2008)

great story. Thank you for sharing the tuner information. This is helpful to all of us out there that are/ were thinking of an ECU tune.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

How many cars have you purchased through that dealership and through Audi Finance?

I have found that if you have a good history with a dealership, bring in your service, purchase multiple cars, etc... you tend to find yourself in a better situation when something like this happens rather than going to someplace you have never been to.

I have received multiple discounts through my service advisor at my local Audi dealership because of the relationship I have built with them. They always treat me with respect, and if there is ever a situation where I feel stuck, they always find a way to make it work. 

It sounds like you had someone watching over your shoulder on this. When you originally posted your thread, I was very impressed with the wording and calming demeanor. Most people would have been outraged and verbally raped the dealership. I applaud you for your actions. 

The dealership sounds like they are on top of their game. There is a lot to say about all of this. To swallow the expenses for this repair is huge. It maybe only pennies to them, but that is so damn much to us as the consumer. Much props to AoA and your dealership.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Trbofly said:


> I do have a spare ECU for sale if anyone is interested. You can leave it with the GIAC tune, or work with any other company and have it flashed. If anyone is interested, please let me know.


Regarding this^^^

I say take it out to a field and pull an Office Space....


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm thoroughly impressed by the OP too. It's great to see good people being treated well. And what can be said about the dealership and AoA but you guys rock! This is why I have been a loyal Audi and VW guy for over a decade. We have 2 Audis and 2 VW in the family because of this!


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

Pretarion said:


> Regarding this^^^
> 
> I say take it out to a field and pull an Office Space....


X2 on that one! lol


----------



## Trbofly (Mar 20, 2012)

Amazing thing is that this is the only Audi / VW family product I have ever owned. I actually didn't even purchase the vehicle at Audi Auto Gallery as I was in Colorado at the time. 

Here is the promise I make to all of you. If I cannot sell it within a reasonable amount of time, I will "Office Space" the CPU and YouTube it as repayment for all the support I got from all of you. Not like if haven't done worse things with $2k. 

Deal?


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

YES, but you have to play the music that goes with it!!! eace:


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

Trbofly said:


> Amazing thing is that this is the only Audi / VW family product I have ever owned. I actually didn't even purchase the vehicle at Audi Auto Gallery as I was in Colorado at the time.
> 
> Here is the promise I make to all of you. If I cannot sell it within a reasonable amount of time, I will "Office Space" the CPU and YouTube it as repayment for all the support I got from all of you. Not like if haven't done worse things with $2k.
> 
> Deal?


Deal, but you gotta have the same music and slo motion action! that would be awesome.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Trbofly said:


> Amazing thing is that this is the only Audi / VW family product I have ever owned. I actually didn't even purchase the vehicle at Audi Auto Gallery as I was in Colorado at the time.
> 
> Here is the promise I make to all of you. If I cannot sell it within a reasonable amount of time, I will "Office Space" the CPU and YouTube it as repayment for all the support I got from all of you. Not like if haven't done worse things with $2k.
> 
> Deal?





Pretarion said:


> YES, but you have to play the music that goes with it!!! eace:



This is an epic idea! :laugh:


----------



## Trbofly (Mar 20, 2012)

Lol

Deal.


----------



## PsYkHoTiK (May 31, 2011)

Glad it turned out all right!

Great story and it shows that honesty can lead to good karma (and it turn, outcomes). :thumbup:


----------



## Trbofly (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a couple offers for the CPU guys. It's not what I am out, but it may mean the Office Space thing is out.


----------



## jetpilotqc (Feb 22, 2013)

Trbofly said:


> I wouldn't tune thinking this would be the outcome. It really is a lottery moment.
> 
> And, best part.... No more sleeping on the couch.


Lolllllllllllllll:laugh:


----------



## lude219 (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome thread and thank you OP for sharing this amazing story.

ANDDD hats off to AoA :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice story, glad it worked out for you. I bet you wont floor your car when the engine is cold ever again!


----------



## GenMan (Oct 31, 2010)

Thats awesome, way better than what I experienced with VWoA on my Golf R thats was stock.


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

1st.. I am very happy you are back in action...

Crap... My Mechitronics unit went out and Audi would not work with us to get it replaced because the engine was tuned.... And considering the known issues with them they should have just tossed one over to us with a bow... But I got a fresh one now and didn't fret about it...

Also, because we are all trying to keep our engines cool (I have heat wrap on just about everything..., liquid cooled, etc... ) But that's only for when it's UP to speed... I can't imagine going up to 19psi boost right after it started... ouch....

It seems to me that the OE's tame their engines in part because of this kind of situation... If you then tune it and do something stupid, it's more likely to break... For instance, the GT-R's are all track driven BEFORE they get 'out of the factory' so the owner can buy it and go right to the track...


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm surprised this guy never posted pictures of his blown engine or maybe I missed it. When you blow a 2.5 TFSI engine, this is what it looks like:


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Hopefully that isn't your engine!

Any explanation of how that block was windowed?


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

Definitely was my engine... Not a mistake I will likely repeat in the future.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Great story. I wish I had the same. Audi voided my warranty when they went to replace a purge valve and I told them the car had downpipe and chip when I dropped it off. All over an $80 part that's tone can easily replace themselves. They didn't even plug it in and said the code kept coming back. Gee I wonder why. Lol. west broad audi of Richmond, VA. HORRBLE SERVICE SHOP. 

it's all about your relations with your dealer. Too badthey had too see your post before really going to bat. But glad to hear you won the battle. Cheers!


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm lucky that my wife and I as well as our kids are avid Audi buyers. Audi gave me a one time get out of jail free card. So, you have consider whether or not you are willing to sacrifice your warranty hen you get the work done. Don't go by what your dealer says because the final word comes from Audi. I know people that have taken their brand new RS7's in to get tuned. That's a huge chance to take with a $125,000.00 much less $70,000.00 with the TTRS...

These are the things that APR, Stasis, GIAC and others don't tell you. They warranty their tune only... Read the fine print... I learned my lesson the hard way and was VERY lucky.


----------



## Trbofly (Mar 20, 2012)

*Not to resurrect, but wanted to answer a question about photos of my engine.*

I did post photos, but mine was scored cylinder walls that led to failure and not a blowout like you did on the over rev. So not a lot of pictures I could show. 

Also, I saw a comment from someone in another thread asking if Audi put a hush on engines it replaces. The answer from my side is no. No one asked me to keep things quite, although the dealer did get some flack for letting me see the motor and take a picture in the work area. 

Great dealer. I just don't live in LA anymore.


----------

